# Inappropriate Avs



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm starting this thread so I can report avs I think are inappropriate. I want to post them rather than just report them for a few reasons.

1) I'm already going through the trouble of FINDING these, I don't think I should have to go through the added trouble of finding a post by them and then reporting it. 

2) Some of them I'm not even sure of, and if they ARE ok, I'd like to know WHY. Is it ok as long as it's got a bud over it? Is it ok as long as it's a cartoon?

3) According to a lot of the people in my other thread, there really aren't that many naked chick avs. FALSE (lol, sorry, had a Dwight Schrute moment). But seriously, there ARE a lot of inappropriate avs, and I'd like to be able to prove it. 

Of course I'm hoping the avs get removed, but the number of links will stand as a count of exactly how MANY there are.


aintgottabhwd's Marijuana Growing Profile
b549420's Marijuana Growing Profile
B.ill.y.Budz's Marijuana Growing Profile
beta0701's Marijuana Growing Profile
baddawg's Marijuana Growing Profile
blakkmask's Marijuana Growing Profile
Blaze all day's Marijuana Growing Profile


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 16, 2008)

you go girl...I got your back and or front...lol


----------



## panhead (Nov 16, 2008)

I too dislike the xxx avatars but damm this just keeps going on,why on earth is this issue so important to you,sure the xxx avatars are childish at best but why is this such an issue ?


----------



## coltsfanky79 (Nov 16, 2008)

please tell me i can keep my scoobie Doobie avatar


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

panhead said:


> I too dislike the xxx avatars but damm this just keeps going on,why on earth is this issue so important to you,sure the xxx avatars are childish at best but why is this such an issue ?


It's not that big of a deal when the porn av is a chick, but look how big a deal it became when it was a dick


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 16, 2008)

coltsfanky79 said:


> please tell me i can keep my scoobie Doobie avatar


i think you're pretty safe with scoobie doobie.


----------



## panhead (Nov 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's not that big of a deal when the porn av is a chick, but look how big a deal it became when it was a dick


To me it's bad mojo either way,ive seen enough dicks & titties where im not impressed or disgusted,i too prefer avatars with some amount of class to them but i think were all wishing for something thats never going to happen,in the last year or so its easy to spot the influx of alot of juvenile members,to them its cool,i think were going to loose the common decency battle here.

Children who refuse to listen cant be taught.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

panhead said:


> To me it's bad mojo either way,ive seen enough dicks & titties where im not impressed or disgusted,i too prefer avatars with some amount of class to them but i think were all wishing for something thats never going to happen,in the last year or so its easy to spot the influx of alot of juvenile members,to them its cool,i think were going to loose the common decency battle here.
> 
> Children who refuse to listen cant be taught.


I understand that we can't stop people from being childish and having porno avs. But we could report them. But we don't.

It irks me how obvious the double standard is. Guys are willing to let naked chick avs go, but when I had my av people call for me to be BANNED?

I know this is a mostly male community, but I didn't know the female members were held in such little regard.


----------



## skunkdog (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I understand that we can't stop people from being childish and having porno avs. But we could report them. But we don't.
> 
> It irks me how obvious the double standard is. Guys are willing to let naked chick avs go, but when I had my av people call for me to be BANNED?
> 
> I know this is a mostly male community, but I didn't know the female members were held in such little regard.


Any "man" who wanted you banned because of that avitar was obviously not too secure in his own "manhood". I mean if they're that intimidated by a picture of a dick what does that really tell you about them. You're right that it is a double standard and its not fair to the women who use the site just as often as us guys. I still say adding an option to block individual avitars if you find them offensive is the simplest solution for everyone. It's not high technology and wouldn't be that difficult to do. It would allow for freedom of expression so people could put up whatever they deem appropriate and still allow those offended by a certain avitar to not have to look at it every time they log in.


----------



## ripz (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah get rid of em my mrs hates em i can feel her eyes givin me evils every time theres one on the screen . put your buds on there much rather see that


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

skunkdog said:


> picture



And I want to know if YOUR av is allowable, than can I have a naked guy in my av, and just put a bud leaf over the head of his dick?



unforgiven1420 said:


> Any "man" who wanted you banned because of that avitar was obviously not too secure in his own "manhood". I mean if they're that intimidated by a picture of a dick what does that really tell you about them. You're right that it is a double standard and its not fair to the women who use the site just as often as us guys. I still say adding an option to block individual avitars if you find them offensive is the simplest solution for everyone. It's not high technology and wouldn't be that difficult to do. It would allow for freedom of expression so people could put up whatever they deem appropriate and still allow those offended by a certain avitar to not have to look at it every time they log in.


That really would make it so I personally would have no complaint.

But that leaves the issue of how it makes our site look to outsiders. 



ripz said:


> yeah get rid of em my mrs hates em i can feel her eyes givin me evils every time theres one on the screen . put your buds on there much rather see that


No kidding, I'm on this site fairly often, and I don't exactly hide it from anyone who's around. I'll walk away from my lap top with the site up. My niece is four, she can't read, but she can see some girls tits in the av that's on the post above the one I'm reading.


----------



## ripz (Nov 16, 2008)

isnt there an option to block innapropriate avs?


----------



## skunkdog (Nov 16, 2008)

People have different standard's of whats inappropriate...

i think that its not to bad here!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

Zerotilt's Marijuana Growing Profile
skunkdog's Marijuana Growing Profile

Both of these avs clearly show a chicks breasts, they just don't show her nipples. Does that make them ok? So would I be able to show a dick as long as I didn't show the head? Or would I be able to show balls as long as I didn't show the dick? Because obviously a man topless does not compare.


----------



## ripz (Nov 16, 2008)

hey some men have got huge boobs lets not be sexist


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Zerotilt's Marijuana Growing Profile
> skunkdog's Marijuana Growing Profile
> 
> Both of these avs clearly show a chicks breasts, they just don't show her nipples. Does that make them ok? So would I be able to show a dick as long as I didn't show the head? Or would I be able to show balls as long as I didn't show the dick? Because obviously a man topless does not compare.


doing that really wouldn't make much difference when you leave the page up and your 4 year old niece walks by right? If you have a goal to accomplish with all this you should stick to comming up with a valid solution.


----------



## skunkdog (Nov 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Zerotilt's Marijuana Growing Profile
> skunkdog's Marijuana Growing Profile
> 
> Both of these avs clearly show a chicks breasts, they just don't show her nipples. Does that make them ok? So would I be able to show a dick as long as I didn't show the head? Or would I be able to show balls as long as I didn't show the dick? Because obviously a man topless does not compare.


go for it!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

ripz said:


> hey some men have got huge boobs lets not be sexist


But it's socially acceptable for men to be topless. Whether they have manboobage or not, a man's chest is not considered pornographic. 

When a movie is censored, what do they block? Tits, pussy, penis. That's it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

unforgiven1420 said:


> doing that really wouldn't make much difference when you leave the page up and your 4 year old niece walks by right? If you have a goal to accomplish with all this you should stick to comming up with a valid solution.


I'm not saying I plan to do it, and if I did I would obviously NOT leave my lap top open where she could see it anymore.

The point is, if I had an av that was just as bad, it would be removed. THAT'S unfair. 



skunkdog said:


> go for it!!!


I'll see what they say first. If they deem yours appropriate, I will take it as the go ahead


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 16, 2008)

No please

u can take my plants

u can take my weed

u can take my money

but god please don't take my doughboy avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> No please
> 
> u can take my plants
> 
> ...


The doughboy is not pornographic


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The doughboy is not pornographic


well he IS naked....


----------



## skunkdog (Nov 16, 2008)

inappropriate??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

skunkdog said:


> inappropriate??


I wouldn't think so, lol, cuz that's like a weed bikini. You can't see the undersides of her breasts, you can't see her vag, can't see her nipples...looks ok to me...


----------



## skunkdog (Nov 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'll see what they say first. If they deem yours appropriate, I will take it as the go ahead


well i found one for u? its a good one must have hurt him.

http://news.bmezine.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/calm-cock-2.jpg


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

heh... out of curiousity... how much more will this thread accomplish than reporting the users post, and attaching the text "inappropriate avatar" in the input box?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 16, 2008)

Personally, I think there's nothing inappropriate about a naked body. And being a man, I happen to find the curves of a woman's body one of the _most_ beautiful things this world has to offer.

I agree that some of the avatars I've seen around could be considered inappropriate by some, but if you think those are inappropriate, then you'd hate to see my house. Sculptures of naked women (by themselves, couples making love, lesbian couples), paintings and drawings of naked people on the walls (even one wall sculptures of the lower body/behind in a g string) and a picture of a gorgeous woman being eatin out by a good looking dude (can't see more than breasts).

Many of you probably consider those to be inappropriate, but what you lack to see is the beauty in them. Sex and sexuality is natural, who gets to chose when natural becomes 'against the rules'?

Not taking sides, I'm just saying. That's my view on things. And I like classy women so those avs of skanky/slutty looking woman just seem foul and dirty to me.


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 16, 2008)

censorship is negative and pointless.. ..in this age of information children are exposed to all the evils of the world eventually anyways, it's an important part of growing up. why mess with the natural way of things?


if something doesn't tickle my fancy, i ignore it. i wish i could make fat chicks stop wearing tight clothes, but sometimes you just have to look the other way.

this is a weed growing forum, not bible camp


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> heh... out of curiousity... how much more will this thread accomplish than reporting the users post, and attaching the text "inappropriate avatar" in the input box?


I believe my first post already answered that question. So rather than re-explain I'll just repost it for you 



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm starting this thread so I can report avs I think are inappropriate. I want to post them rather than just report them for a few reasons.
> 
> 1) I'm already going through the trouble of FINDING these, I don't think I should have to go through the added trouble of finding a post by them and then reporting it.
> 
> ...





GreenphoeniX said:


> Personally, I think there's nothing inappropriate about a naked body. And being a man, I happen to find the curves of a woman's body one of the _most_ beautiful things this world has to offer.
> 
> I agree that some of the avatars I've seen around could be considered inappropriate by some, but if you think those are inappropriate, then you'd hate to see my house. Sculptures of naked women (by themselves, couples making love, lesbian couples), paintings and drawings of naked people on the walls (even one wall sculptures of the lower body/behind in a g string) and a picture of a gorgeous woman being eatin out by a good looking dude (can't see more than breasts).
> 
> ...


Honestly, I really only have a problem with the out right pornographic avs. But I do have a problem with it if I can't have the male equivalent as MY av. Because it's not fair.


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 16, 2008)

it was odd to me that your last thread on this was closed. pissed me off really. it ran through my head that you should not have been *censored* then I saw you had it going again. cool for her I would not let them *censor* me either.

then I click on the profiles you posted and there avis are all changed. now I am really having a mind F*(censored)*K right now. did they change them on their own? is her post working? or did the moderators do it? have they been censored now? ooo my head going to F*(censored)*ING explode.

I don't get. with all due respect. say what you need to say. present your case. which you did. very well. 

I don't really have a problem with the avis, but after reading your post I could understand and would personally have removed the avis if I had one. beside you fools if we get more chicks in here we have better chance of seeing some girl next store T*(cesnsored)*TS. JOKING!! ITS A JOKE MAN!!! (mam)

but really where the H*(censored)*LL are we. we are on a site for growing W*(censored)*D its the net. there is P*(censored)*RN everywhere. you cant even order seeds without a pair of T*(censored)*TS flopping around. 

with that said. if there is a rule posted somewhere, and when we checked that little box agreeing to all this rules we didn't want to read. then admid should do something about it. like i dont know maybe *CENSOR* them

if not then i say let the T*(censered)*TS fly. o and the D*(censored)*KS

let people make their own decision. if you don't like it turn it off.

O shit! now there after me. them mother F*(censored)*ERS. now i have had it. i am sick of this S*(censored)*T. i am never F*(censored)*ING coming back here again. i going to go J(censored)K off to some P*(censored)*N.

F*(censored)*K it i am going to bed. the porn will probably be CENSORED


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 16, 2008)

bluewizard said:


> censorship is negative and pointless.. ..in this age of information children are exposed to all the evils of the world eventually anyways, it's an important part of growing up. why mess with the natural way of things?
> 
> 
> if something doesn't tickle my fancy, i ignore it. i wish i could make fat chicks stop wearing tight clothes, but sometimes you just have to look the other way.
> ...


 right on man.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2008)

you actually went out and posted up people Avs...weird


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

Well they took MY av down. Why should they get to keep their av when mine was taken down? Where the fuck is the fairness in that?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2008)

I see what your saying, but to call out people like that was a lil too much, but thats just me


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

They chose the av didn't they? It's not like I'm exposing anything they didn't already put out there for everyone to see every time they post ANYWAYS


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well they took MY av down. Why should they get to keep their av when mine was taken down? Where the fuck is the fairness in that?


in the words of the great Artie Lang WHANNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!.

come on!! is it that important. its a avis. apparently there has to be something in the rules. 

but who really goes around to weed site protesting. dont get me wrong. i feel ya on this issue. but consider the place. its like those fools who go to a bar and complain about the smoking. i bet i just called you a fool? didnt i? i am sorry. 
i just dont get it. what kind of world would it be if the net was all wholesome and shit.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

Excuse me, but I have put up with this ever since I became a member, and never bitched about it.

I had a penis in my av for less than 24 hours, and guys were bitching and crying and calling for me to be banned.

Sorry if I'm a bit pissed by such an obvious double standard, but I am.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 16, 2008)

smoking in bars is band where i'm from!!! Haha.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 16, 2008)

Back to the issue wikidbch.

I see ur point, if your penis av was removed, then all vagina avs should be removed. But I don't see the problem with both guys and girls breasts showing, especially if no nipples are showing.

But that's my opinion, and I get the whole thing about society saying one is acceptable and one is not, although I totally disagree with that.


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 16, 2008)

i thought it was funny. your pic. i am not picking on you i am about half loopy right now, just having fun. you stated a good case. and its worked. sounds to me that you are looking to spar a little. but your to mean for me. LOL 
i am out


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> Back to the issue wikidbch.
> 
> I see ur point, if your penis av was removed, then all vagina avs should be removed. But I don't see the problem with both guys and girls breasts showing, especially if no nipples are showing.
> 
> But that's my opinion, and I get the whole thing about society saying one is acceptable and one is not, although I totally disagree with that.


Ok, I'm getting really tired of explaining this, but let's do it one more time:

Showing a woman's breasts is considered pornographic...or graphic, or whatever. In simpler terms, boobies are a no no place, they're considered private, right?

A man's are NOT. It is social acceptable for a man or boy to be topless in public. Men's bathing suits do not have tops. Women's DO. 

So women have TWO private areas, men have ONE. If a guy has an av showing some girls tits, it's not fair to say "well you can have one of a guy topless" because they're not the same thing, they're not equal.

If someone's allowed to show some girls tits, her private parts basically, I should be able to show a man's private parts, which, I'm sorry, just happen to be the cock and balls.

It's not my fault male chests aren't considered deserving of censorship like a woman's, I don't make the rules. 

So is the male equivalent of showing a woman's tits showing a man's balls? Because like I've said before, showing a man's chest does not compare to showing a woman's tits.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

So basically... the point of this thread is to snitch on members, and have the moderators explain why any certain avatar is or isn't breaking the rules...?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

yelodrvr said:


> i thought it was funny. your pic. i am not picking on you i am about half loopy right now, just having fun. you stated a good case. and its worked. sounds to me that you are looking to spar a little. but your to mean for me. LOL
> i am out


I'm mean? I'm sorry, I didn't mean to be, but I'll admit if I were a cat my fur would be up, lol.

I'm not really looking to spar, that's just it. I'm looking for people to ADMIT that my point is right. To admit it is an outrageous double standard to allow naked chick avatars, but not naked guy avatars. 

But no, people want to admit that I have a point, but then get on my case for bitching, or say that there aren't REALLY that many naked chick avs.

That's why I want to post them up as I find them, to prove that there ARE a lot. And if there are a lot of naked chick avs, why was the ONE naked guy av taken down before all of those?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Nov 16, 2008)

> Showing a woman's breasts is considered pornographic


Because society says so, which I totally disagree with (is all I'm saying)


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ok, I'm getting really tired of explaining this, but let's do it one more time:
> 
> Showing a woman's breasts is considered pornographic...or graphic, or whatever. In simpler terms, boobies are a no no place, they're considered private, right?
> 
> ...


You're trying to make an 18+ website PG-13...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> So basically... the point of this thread is to snitch on members, and have the moderators explain why any certain avatar is or isn't breaking the rules...?


Actually, I would consider hitting the !! button more like snitching. But if you see it that way, whatever.

And yes, if there are ones that I think are inappropriate but the mods don't consider inappropriate, I'd like to know WHY. 

Exactly how much tit can you show? So I know exactly how much dick I can show in MY av if I want to. 

GrowTech, do you have something you want to say to me? I'd prefer you just come out and say it, rather than play 20 questions.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> You're trying to make an 18+ website PG-13...


If I can't show male nudity in my av, why is female nudity allowed? Do women not have the same rights here?


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Actually, I would consider hitting the !! button more like snitching. But if you see it that way, whatever.


As opposed to creating a big deal about it in a thread?



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> And yes, if there are ones that I think are inappropriate but the mods don't consider inappropriate, I'd like to know WHY.


God bless 'em if they do... I just don't think they owe anyone here an explaination of whats appropriate or inappropriate. The rules are pretty clear about what's appropriate, the problem I think is the lack of enforcement.



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Exactly how much tit can you show? So I know exactly how much dick I can show in MY av if I want to.


Again, tits are different from dicks. They are an entirely different body part. You know, there was a Weeds billboard down here that showed plenty of cleavage, and a large marijuana leaf, and I'm pretty sure nobody made even this big of a deal about it.



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> GrowTech, do you have something you want to say to me? I'd prefer you just come out and say it, rather than play 20 questions.


I'm really just curious. I too would like to see the site cleaned up a bit... Just had a few questions...


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If I can't show male nudity in my av, why is female nudity allowed? Do women not have the same rights here?


i guess not wikid...obviously if the staff at riu is willing to censor what you choose to be your avatar and not a mans avatar...well then....sexist males must be running things around here


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If I can't show male nudity in my av, why is female nudity allowed? Do women not have the same rights here?


The rules are the rules... It's not about who can have what, or anything like that. Even if you were to have a massive pair of breasts as your avatar, you would still breaking the rules...

fdd2blk could have a dick as his avatar, and he would be breaking the rules just as much as anyone with breasts, or butts, or whatever.

Apparently NO nudity is allowed, so your penis avatar would get deleted. This is what they're working on.


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 16, 2008)

i think wikid is making a big deal about it because it is a sexist thing to do to censor women and not men...it very much proves that women are not treated with the same respect on this board that the males are. Boobs are just the same as penis...private part. I would also think with FDD preaching about all the sponsors seeing these kinds of threads on the boards he would take care of the enforcement issue along with the other mods. Seems to me...as a company owner....i personally would never sponsor a site that is sexist towards women. this being one of those sites BTW.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> i guess not wikid...obviously if the staff at riu is willing to censor what you choose to be your avatar and not a mans avatar...well then....sexist males must be running things around here


Why does YOUR avatar always show up when there is some sort of opportunity to criticize the RIU staff? You don't pay for access to this website... I'm not sure why you have so much to complain about... Could you enlighten me?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> As opposed to creating a big deal about it in a thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I explained above to Greenphoenix, while tits are different from dicks, tits are ALSO different from a man's chest. Tits are considered a private part, a man's bare chest is NOT. 

So if we're doing tit for tat, if guys can show private parts of a female, I can show private parts of a male. The fact that I cannot is unfair and hypocritical.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 16, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Why does YOUR avatar always show up when there is some sort of opportunity to criticize the RIU staff? You don't pay for access to this website... I'm not sure why you have so much to complain about... Could you enlighten me?


Why would you not ask him this question in private? Why are you trying to pick a fight on my thread? Please stop.


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 16, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Why does YOUR avatar always show up when there is some sort of opportunity to criticize the RIU staff? You don't pay for access to this website... I'm not sure why you have so much to complain about... Could you enlighten me?


is this not an open forum...if not I will gladly step out...would you like to censor me?...i dont pay for this site because I personally dont feel it is worth my hard earned money...especially when you have sponsors. It is a simple fact that riu staff is not doing its job effectively. sorry for enlightening other about the sites shortcomings. you have a problem with me? you obvioulsy must..or do you just feel threatened by the truth i speak about riu?


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

Either way... Nobody is saying that the male members can post porn avatars and the females cant. You post it, and it gets deleted. You continue to post it, you'll probably get an infraction, or maybe lose your avatar for good. 

I'm pretty sure rolli has the mods working extra hard to clean things up... which you should appreciate.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Either way... Nobody is saying that the male members can post porn avatars and the females cant. You post it, and it gets deleted. You continue to post it, you'll probably get an infraction, or maybe lose your avatar for good.
> 
> I'm pretty sure rolli has the mods working extra hard to clean things up... which you should appreciate.


GrowTech, when I need you to tell me what I should do, I'll let you know


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why would you not ask him this question in private? Why are you trying to pick a fight on my thread? Please stop.


Why would I ask him in private? I also wasn't picking a fight, just a question about something I've noticed. So now questions are considered fighting? Nice.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Why would I ask him in private? I also wasn't picking a fight, just a question about something I've noticed. So now questions are considered fighting? Nice.


GrowTech, you're not stupid. You know your post is trying to get him to talk shit to you. I don't appreciate you doing it in MY thread. Talk shit to Honkey in your own thread, not mine.


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 17, 2008)

growtech...we obviously despise each other. I do find it humorous though that you bring me up. I am here to defend wikid and her stance on this issue. you obviously are one of the many that are sexist on this board...otherwise you would agree with what is right and try to do something about it since you love riu so much. isnt it funny how you can defend what she says and then come at me for also defending what she says and what is right...kinda makes you look two faced doesnt it?...or is it just me?


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You know your post is trying to get him to talk shit to you.


That's a pretty bold claim. Perhaps that's the way you live your life... but not mine. I think my question is at all out of line, and I think you're just trying to bail him out.


You and Honkey are part of a COMMUNITY. The rules are clear, and when the mods see these things, they should (and as far as I know they do) clear out the avatars of the offending users. You cannot rely solely on the moderators to weed out every single avatar. Which is why you (as a member of the community) should report him to the staff when you see the content.

The mods are no more to blame than you are.


Also... if I were to be "calling out" Honkey, why would private messages be any more appropriate? Remember, you are the one who's wanting to tar and feather people with offending avatars, regardless of whether or not they may be aware of this drama.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> That's a pretty bold claim. Perhaps that's the way you live your life... but not mine. I think my question is at all out of line, and I think you're just trying to bail him out.
> 
> 
> You and Honkey are part of a COMMUNITY. The rules are clear, and when the mods see these things, they should (and as far as I know they do) clear out the avatars of the offending users. You cannot rely solely on the moderators to weed out every single avatar. Which is why you (as a member of the community) should report him to the staff when you see the content.
> ...


I'm saying you should address your issues with Honkey on your own time. If you're actually going to call him out, go ahead and do it, but you never do. You just give a bunch of backhanded insults and pointed questions. 

At least start your own thread to do it in.

And yes, this is a community, and I am part of it! So why is it that other MALE members of this community have avs exposing female private parts, but I'm not allowed to do the same? 

If it's only because the mods have yet to get to those avs, what the fuck is your problem with what I'm doing? Aren't I just helping them find them?

I don't really get what your point is in this thread. You say you agree with the principle behind the no porno avs rule, but you're getting on my case for wanting that rule to be enforced equally....


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 17, 2008)

i agree with you wiki...if it is an issue of the mods not getting to them that can be fixed real quick...put a couple of mods on it and it will be dealt with in hours...seems to me that they are too busy having a good time in the forums to care about the equality of riu's female members...I say the mods can set their posting aside for a day and handle the issue at hand...seems simple to me but maybe I just think too much


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 17, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> growtech...we obviously despise each other. I do find it humorous though that you bring me up. I am here to defend wikid and her stance on this issue. you obviously are one of the many that are sexist on this board...otherwise you would agree with what is right and try to do something about it since you love riu so much. isnt it funny how you can defend what she says and then come at me for also defending what she says and what is right...kinda makes you look two faced doesnt it?...or is it just me?



You can say I am sexist as much as you like. The fact that I am not is what makes it untrue. I don't assume anyones gender, and I don't care to know. I will be honest, there is a rule against ANY inappropriate avatars for ANY members (regardless of sex), and I follow it, and report those that don't... I'm not trying to defend Wikid.

I let the mods do their job. I report things that I see are against the rules, and they take care of it.

Also, the only argument of Wikids that I agree with is that the inappropriate avatars should be handled. Of course, this is not only the job of the moderators. I had questions for you, and you answered- which of course were not surprising response- though appreciated. Remember, I'm not looking out for you or Wikid, I'm more concerned about the forum and the rules... not that you feel discriminated against when you weren't.


----------



## crazedtimmy (Nov 17, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> growtech...we obviously despise each other. I do find it humorous though that you bring me up. I am here to defend wikid and her stance on this issue. you obviously are one of the many that are sexist on this board...otherwise you would agree with what is right and try to do something about it since you love riu so much. isnt it funny how you can defend what she says and then come at me for also defending what she says and what is right...kinda makes you look two faced doesnt it?...or is it just me?


 I think its just you, smoke some weed and calm downkiss-ass


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> i agree with you wiki...if it is an issue of the mods not getting to them that can be fixed real quick...put a couple of mods on it and it will be dealt with in hours...seems to me that they are too busy having a good time in the forums to care about the equality of riu's female members...I say the mods can set their posting aside for a day and handle the issue at hand...seems simple to me but maybe I just think too much


lol, I wouldn't go THAT far Honk. I think the mods have a lot to handle as it is, I can understand them not having the time to go through the members list. It'd be nice if someone could, but there seem to always be more pressing matters.

In all of this, I have never been trying to get down on the mods. I think the mods do an excellent job, and the ones I know, I love to death. I thinks it's we as members who need to step up and start reporting the shit that's against the rules. 

My thing with the double standard is that guys who saw my av and reported it probably don't report a naked chick av when they see it. They should report both equally, because even though the naked chick doesn't offend THEM, it's against the rules and they wouldn't appreciate seeing a naked GUY.


----------



## crazedtimmy (Nov 17, 2008)

Simple as this, there is an issue, by saying that others are sexist is being sexist on its own. You think there is a male controlling issue there is not. This community has been growing a lot more and with more people comes more responsibility, if there is an issues just report the post. Its in the right corner by the rep thing, just report it and say "nude avitar" or something, dont make a giant deal out of things and this back and forth get everybody no where. As a community we should all be calm and take a hit.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm saying you should address your issues with Honkey on your own time. If you're actually going to call him out, go ahead and do it, but you never do. You just give a bunch of backhanded insults and pointed questions.
> 
> At least start your own thread to do it in.


I had a legitimate question for him, and don't feel that the forums should be further cluttered with drama. He's here, he's a big boy, and he answered my questions...



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> And yes, this is a community, and I am part of it! So why is it that other MALE members of this community have avs exposing female private parts, but I'm not allowed to do the same?


No male members are allowed to have those avatars, and no female members are. What is so hard to understand about this?



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If it's only because the mods have yet to get to those avs, what the fuck is your problem with what I'm doing? Aren't I just helping them find them?


My point is that you can just as easily report the user, without creating a big fuss about it... To be honest, it has been a long time since I've seen an avatar like that, but either way. Apparently the plan is to pull them into the public, tar and feather them, and send them on their way.



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't really get what your point is in this thread. You say you agree with the principle behind the no porno avs rule, but you're getting on my case for wanting that rule to be enforced equally....


I have a couple of points...

1) The rules ARE enforced equally. NO member whether male or female are allowed to use adult avatars. It says in the rules that your avatar will be wiped if you do use one. Simple.

2) Publicly humiliating other members is not going to resolve the issue. The time you're dedicating to opening a thread could be spent reporting these avatars, or actually having a life. 

3) Criticizing the RIU staff over this is completely trashy of you... It's not just their problem... There are ways to report these issues and like I said, you've been able to report these members for their avatars since day 1.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 17, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> i agree with you wiki...if it is an issue of the mods not getting to them that can be fixed real quick...put a couple of mods on it and it will be dealt with in hours...seems to me that they are too busy having a good time in the forums to care about the equality of riu's female members...I say the mods can set their posting aside for a day and handle the issue at hand...seems simple to me but maybe I just think too much


Buddy these mods take time out of their personal lives to do this job without being paid or otherwise compensated. No offense or anything, but I think you're an ingrate, and are completely blind for thinking that there is any "sexist issue" to speak of.


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 17, 2008)

crazedtimmy said:


> I think its just you, smoke some weed and calm downkiss-ass


im plenty calm chief...believe me...i just dont like people who have double standards and I see no issue in pointing that out. the fact still stands that this issue could be handled quite easily by the mods...and that many women on this site feel the same way as wikid does. trust me..i got plenty of messages from them thanking me for the last thread that was posted on the issue. I am in no way bad mouthing the mods...i simply think they could be slightly more effective in making the female members of this board feel comfortable in coming here...thats all


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey, can someone tell me where I was criticizing the staff? Did I not just post that I think the mods do an excellent job? Or did I post that in some foreign language?


----------



## honkeytown (Nov 17, 2008)

i absolutely love that you feel the need to insult me GT...i have been banned for the same behavior...so I suppose we shall see if it is really fair around here wont we.


----------



## crazedtimmy (Nov 17, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> im plenty calm chief...believe me...i just dont like people who have double standards and I see no issue in pointing that out. the fact still stands that this issue could be handled quite easily by the mods...and that many women on this site feel the same way as wikid does. trust me..i got plenty of messages from them thanking me for the last thread that was posted on the issue. I am in no way bad mouthing the mods...i simply think they could be slightly more effective in making the female members of this board feel comfortable in coming here...thats all


You do know that there is a whole section for women only on this forum, theres no male section, and im male, so in reality i should be complaining.

Though in order for you women to use this part of the forum you must contribute and make a donation to get a supporting member account, so spend some cash and you wont have to complain anymore


----------



## crazedtimmy (Nov 17, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Buddy these mods take time out of their personal lives to do this job without being paid or otherwise compensated. No offense or anything, but I think you're an ingrate, and are completely blind for thinking that there is any "sexist issue" to speak of.


Word


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 17, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> i absolutely love that you feel the need to insult me GT...i have been banned for the same behavior...so I suppose we shall see if it is really fair around here wont we.


See, in my professional career, I learned when to apply the " I think that " and "In my opinion" to what I am about to say. Also, none of what I said was intended to be malicious, just an observation of your character.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 17, 2008)

crazedtimmy said:


> You do know that there is a whole section for women only on this forum, theres no male section, and im male, so in reality i should be complaining.
> 
> Though in order for you women to use this part of the forum you must contribute and make a donation to get a supporting member account, so spend some cash and you wont have to complain anymore


Are you suggesting we segregate ourselves if we want to be comfortable on this site?


----------



## crazedtimmy (Nov 17, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> i absolutely love that you feel the need to insult me GT...i have been banned for the same behavior...so I suppose we shall see if it is really fair around here wont we.


 You and Wikidbchofthewst seem to have a more aggressive attitude. Not chill'd


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 17, 2008)

If you feel the avatar is questionable please click the !! and a staff member will be happy to help you. Thread closed.


----------

